# $400 build.



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, long story short here. My bro-in-law wants a new PC, as his antiquated P4 with 1GB of memory isnt cutting it anymore. I offered to upgrade it a bit, but he says if he is going to spend money he wants something newer.

I need the essentials only:
Mobo (can have IGP)
CPU
Ram
PSU
Hard drive

Uses: 
Paying bills online
Emails
Fantasy football
NO GAMING

So lets see what you can come up with. Keep in mind this is something I may have to maintain, so please no poorly rated parts

Thanks in advance for your time and effort


----------



## ap4lifetn (Dec 19, 2010)

are you close to a microcenter? they have great deals on AMD cpus with motherboard combos

I priced out a Athlon X4 3.0GHz with a 785 mATX mobo for a little over $300, not including $40 worth of rebates
the rest is as follows:
4GB DDR3 RAM
500GB Samsung HD
400W OCZ stealthxstream II
Xigmatek Asgard II

been deciding whether to bite on this or not as an additional rig


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 19, 2010)

G31/35 775 motherboard~$70
4GB DDR2 800MHz ram~$60
E7200 cpu ~$100(new)
450W Powersupply~$40
500GB HDD~$50
Total: $320

Total should be well under $400 if you buy some items used.

Upgradeable room, motherboard to a P45 mATX board with 1 PCIE slot. An ATi 4770 or 5430 would be a cheap vga alternative as well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2010)

ap4lifetn said:


> are you close to a microcenter? they have great deals on AMD cpus with motherboard combos
> 
> I priced out a Athlon X4 3.0GHz with a 785 mATX mobo for a little over $300, not including $40 worth of rebates
> the rest is as follows:
> ...



I wish Best we have here is Best Buy



mlee49 said:


> G31/35 775 motherboard~$70
> 4GB DDR2 800MHz ram~$60
> E7200 cpu ~$100(new)
> 450W Powersupply~$40
> ...



Thats attractive Wondering if I should look into 1156 with a dual though if I go Intel. Oh the choices.

Keep 'em coming please


----------



## JATownes (Dec 19, 2010)

Try this   Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

Seems like a good combo for just $260.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Try this   Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> Seems like a good combo for just $260.



I cant argue that is a good deal for the price. Dont be afraid to get closer to the $400. This PC needs to last. The one its replacing is over 4 years old.

Even though its grossly overpowered, a generic PSU scares me.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Thats attractive Wondering if I should look into 1156 with a dual though if I go Intel. Oh the choices.
> 
> Keep 'em coming please



Ok, heres an 1156 build:

i5 650 $185
Gigabyte H55 $80
4GB DDR3 1600(cas 8) $65
450W PSU w/4650 ~$80(with $25 MIR)
500GB HDD~$50

total: $460   BUT $25 MIR and you can tell him it will last him at least 5 years no problems.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Once You Know, You Newegg

$305.



mlee49 said:


> Ok, heres an 1156 build:
> 
> i5 650 $185
> Gigabyte H55 $80
> ...




Just save the $60 by going with the i3 550 for $114.  It is the same processor, minus turbo, which won't really make a difference in the applications he's looking at.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Ok, heres an 1156 build:
> 
> i5 650 $185
> Gigabyte H55 $80
> ...





newtekie1 said:


> Once You Know, You Newegg
> 
> $305.



ohhh those two are nice. I think I can get away with $450-ish, but I will get with him to clear it all. I knew there was a reason I asked here instead of doing this all by myself and failing

Good call with the edit NT


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 20, 2010)

Meh, theres ways of trimming that build. Cheaper ram, used HDD, lesser PSU... anyway you shape it it's still a heck of alot better than the P4.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 20, 2010)

here ya go...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Meh, theres ways of trimming that build. Cheaper ram, used HDD, lesser PSU... anyway you shape it it's still a heck of alot better than the P4.



Not really looking to go used. I want RMA-able hardware as this isn't something I really want to see too often. He does fairly well with his PC, and he doesn't get too much in the way of virus' or malware, so I shouldn't have to see it that much, but I don't want to come out of packet to help fix things of they flake out either.

I like the 1156 build, but mainly that I honestly don't know much about AMD anymore. Seeing their procs is like useless as I don't know what they are capable of anyways. Time to do some Googling and see what AMD is capable of with the low end to mid range chips.

@ asrock...the 760G thats pretty old as far as AMD chipsets, yeah?


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Dec 20, 2010)

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L... 

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor 

GIGABYTE AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Motherboard (

OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

all for around $402.01, and if he can spare an extra $50 for a psu he can have one killer build


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor
> 
> ...



I have a couple newer ones around the house (PSUs). So either this or Mlees 1156 build are looking to be tops of the list so far.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 20, 2010)

*@peet*, yeah but he wouldn't really need anything better


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

ASRockIQ said:


> *@peet*, yeah but he wouldn't really need anything better



I was just thinking about driver updates/support for the chipset.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I was just thinking about driver updates/support for the chipset.


ok i got ya there

ok switch with this and you should be good with my build of choice

Link


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

ASRockIQ said:


> ok i got ya there
> 
> ok switch with this and you should be good with my build of choice
> 
> Link



when I click the link I get:
Search Results
We apologize for the inconvenience, but the item you are looking for has been deactivated. Here are some similar products that you may wish to consider:


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 20, 2010)

Hia Sneeky !

For a little more you can get something with an Amd 850 southbridge. USB3 and SATA3 are future proof and you'll have a better chance at unlocking a cpu. 
Do you know how to tell a Propus from a Deneb ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> Hia Sneeky !
> 
> For a little more you can get something with an Amd 850 southbridge. USB3 and SATA3 are future proof and you'll have a better chance at unlocking a cpu.
> Do you know how to tell a Propus from a Deneb ?



While thats a good way to go for me who is looking to tweak and gain free stuff, I think for this build I would be better off leaving things stock as to not incur an oddities that might show up over the long term


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> While thats a good way to go for me who is looking to tweak and gain free stuff, I think for this build I would be better off leaving things stock as to not incur an oddities that might show up over the long term



It leaves your options open in case his needs change.    Some of the Amd chipsets have added sideport memory for the onboard Gpu, btw...


----------



## Zen_ (Dec 20, 2010)

Holy crap, a hexa core for email? 

If someone was going to be banging on my door for support I'd just want to be something simple with good quality components. 






2.8 GHz Sempron 
Asus 880G Micro-ATX 
4GB memory
320GB Samsung F4 
Asus optical disk
Rosewill Micro-ATX case
300w SeaSonic 80+ PSU
800RPM Scythe S-Flex case fan
Windows 7 Home

I think that would be a very decent basic computer.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 20, 2010)

A hexacore would definitively be overkill, but definitively AWESOME lol.

I'd suggest the hexacore just because it is so much more worth it, the resell value will kick the lga 1156 ASS and I love overkill. did I mention that it would totally be kick ass? Also, if he keeps his comp 10 years, who knows what he could get in to, or if he gives it to his son or something.

Also upgradability would be very easy and good, and maintenance shouldn't be anymore more than the i3


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 20, 2010)

Some nice work here... heres one i did months ago looked nice when it was done I did change the fans tho ......  Newegg.com Account Login Page I notice people are like patriots they like shiney things


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

Link doesn't seem to be public trigger


----------



## n-ster (Dec 20, 2010)

Once You Know, You Newegg







ppl should read my guide lol... 2 sec I'll link it


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't really have a need for the case, PSU or the cooler. I'm thinking still, I mean the thought in my head is to buy a high end board, even if I do run it stock. But I am heavily leaning AMD with an ASUS mobo and Corsair ram combo of some sort.


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 20, 2010)

Should be fixed I hope  ... that was just a cheap build i did for my cuz


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Ok, long story short here. My bro-in-law wants a new PC, as his antiquated P4 with 1GB of memory isnt cutting it anymore. I offered to upgrade it a bit, but he says if he is going to spend money he wants something newer.



he should listen to you. for what he uses his PC for there is no reason to spend money on a new rig. a P4 is plenty as long as he runs XP. just add more ram and a couple of 320 gig drives in raid 0 for a little speed boost and ta-da!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 20, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Should be fixed I hope



 Little Guide: How to make a Public Wishlist for N...

Read it 

Wouldn't the hexacore combo be perfect then? Even he would be impressed

^ why spend money on such old stuff when he can get a huge performance increase for 400~450$ and make his PC last for as long as his P4 lasted him


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> he should listen to you. for what he uses his PC for there is no reason to spend money on a new rig. a P4 is plenty as long as he runs XP. just add more ram and a couple of 320 gig drives in raid 0 for a little speed boost and ta-da!



I agree, but if he wants to replace it and fund the build, I cant say no really

I was thinking of this for the base of the build...
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb...

Maybe these as they are on the QVL: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 20, 2010)

Why get the vidcard if it's already got onboard?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

so it doesnt eat system ram is the only real reason. Not that he will miss the 128-512mb the onboard is going to use.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow a thread and everything.

I stick by my list I sent you last night...earlier this morning.  Just get the mobo you want instead of the ASRock I had.

Also, the VRaptor and your mobo come in a combo so you can get another $25 off.

And if your bro. decides he wants a lot of storage space and not speed: Here

With the $25 discount from the combo, you have roughly $35 to $45 bucks to spend on a quiet CPU cooler.  I know you aren't going to need to OC it, but silence is nice when you are reading an e-mail.


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 20, 2010)

The HD 5450 can do Hybrid CrossfireX..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 20, 2010)

Magikherbs said:


> The HD 5450 can do Hybrid CrossfireX..



Which he will not need.


----------



## ocgmj (Dec 20, 2010)

Combo deal, along with a PSU and CPU cooler.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7039504&sku=B69-0274
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3287208&sku=C13-2500
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6101294&sku=C13-2572

Subtotal: $394.97


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> With the $25 discount from the combo, you have roughly $35 to $45 bucks to spend on a quiet CPU cooler.  I know you aren't going to need to OC it, but silence is nice when you are reading an e-mail.



I'm pretty sure our man Peet isn't going to need to buy a CPU cooler.


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 20, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Little Guide: How to make a Public Wishlist for N...
> 
> Read it
> 
> ...



I agree I liked that build myself


----------



## Magikherbs (Dec 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Which he will not need.



Sup dude 

Having the DX11 and desc performance boost, spells 'futureproof'. If it fits the budget, then why not? heh..  

I have no qualms with the HD 4200/4250. I ran it for a couple of weeks last spring and was very impressed at how it owned my then 8400 GS  haha.. 

@Sneekypeet I want one of those 890 boards too !


----------



## canadien (Dec 22, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Ok, long story short here. My bro-in-law wants a new PC, as his antiquated P4 with 1GB of memory isnt cutting it anymore. I offered to upgrade it a bit, but he says if he is going to spend money he wants something newer.
> 
> I need the essentials only:
> Mobo (can have IGP)
> ...


Hello, looks like there's an Intel system in your family already so I would go with Intel.   Then it's easy to pass along components if one decides to upgrade.  

Also, I think there's some cheapo i5 motherboards if you are not doing anything too intensive and most tasks are limited to surfing/internet/emails etc.  Also, I suspect the Intel hardware may hold value better than AMD's of same time generation since Intel changes sockets so often.   If you did sell it, it might hold value longer and higher.  Just speculating.  

Also, I think Intel is safer if you ever upgrade HDDs to SSD or that is my impression.

Before I decided not to sell off any hardware and change architectures, I was looking at a $60 Gigabyte i5 1156 mobo and i5-650 cpu which was $145 at the time.  I discovered 4GB of DDR3 RAM was $60.  Seemed like a good deal. 

My two cents.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 22, 2010)

Once I get home from work tonight I'll post up some helpful info. I've built a few AMD systems in that price range for some friends/their families.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2010)

canadien said:


> if one decides to upgrade.



I dont see upgrades in his future. The last PC was bought used, he said he was looking to spend $400 for a machine, maybe $500 with an LCD. I told him to hold on and I was looking to build him something better than OEM for the same money. 

I see the point in the idea, and I appreciate the idea, but I dont see him needing to upgrade anyways for emails and bill paying He just hates the wait for everything loading and shifting info on his rig now. He is just looking for something that will boot relatively quick and offer him the best bang for his $400 over an OEM. With me donating things to the rig like a PSU, case and cooler, it leaves the build a lot of room to improve on OEM poop hardware


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

The 1156 build i seen in this thread would be nice!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 22, 2010)

canadien said:


> Hello, looks like there's an Intel system in your family already so I would go with Intel.   Then it's easy to pass along components if one decides to upgrade.


With Intel's socket changing methods, you won't be able to pass much on unfortunately...


> Also, I think there's some cheapo i5 motherboards if you are not doing anything too intensive and most tasks are limited to surfing/internet/emails etc.  Also, I suspect the Intel hardware may hold value better than AMD's of same time generation since Intel changes sockets so often.   If you did sell it, it might hold value longer and higher.  Just speculating.


How about el cheapo AM3 boards with integrated graphics?
And why would changing sockets actually hold value better? Imho it means your hw gets really old really fast...


> Also, I think Intel is safer if you ever upgrade HDDs to SSD or that is my impression.


Eh? Que? What? And, more important, why would you think that?


> Before I decided not to sell off any hardware and change architectures, I was looking at a $60 Gigabyte i5 1156 mobo and i5-650 cpu which was $145 at the time.  I discovered 4GB of DDR3 RAM was $60.  Seemed like a good deal.
> My two cents.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 22, 2010)

Did I miss something, but what about OS?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Did I miss something, but what about OS?



I have that covered as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

Quad vs Quad (970BE vs I5 750)

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/186?vs=109


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Dec 22, 2010)

$443 total, but with 64gb SSD


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> http://www.shrani.si/f/1c/Xo/3eqM23HY/400-pc.png
> $443 total, but with 64gb SSD



Nice touch with the SSD alternative.  I'm sure he could pick up a 320/500GB hdd for ~$30 or even reuse the hdd that's in his machine.


----------



## canadien (Dec 22, 2010)

There are some good Intel builds for around $400.  Not sure if they're as good a deal, though.

Newegg.com Shopping Cart


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

canadien said:


> There are some good Intel builds for around $400.  Not sure if they're as good a deal, though.
> 
> Newegg.com Shopping Cart



its empty


----------



## canadien (Dec 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> its empty


Oops, sorry, I am not sure how to post the shopping list.

Seagate 500GB $49.99
OCZ ModXStream 500W $64.99
Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 $49.99
Asrock H55M LGA 1156 $64.99
Intel Core i5-650 $184.99

total:  $414.95

There's also rebates which would bring it under $400.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

i had almost the same build in mind but i had a I5 750 with a PCIex 8400GS and no hard drive that equaled out to like 416$


----------



## n-ster (Dec 22, 2010)

canadien said:


> oops, sorry, i am not sure how to post the shopping list





n-ster said:


> little guide: How to make a public wishlist for n...
> 
> read it



^


----------



## ngokhikho (Dec 24, 2010)

lol, you can buy opened box items for cheap, I always do ^___^


----------



## ngokhikho (Dec 24, 2010)

Get an AMD system, you save tons. Buy a case comes with PSU above 500W; NewEgg has some under $70.


----------

